# Saint Joseph, MO-5 year old Male called Bear needs adoption!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes!!!*

Just got an email from Bob, and he said they have Hunter and Bear Covered!
Yes!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's great news! I was just looking at his pic and my heart melted ♥


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I wished I lived closer


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They both have adoptions pending....


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Anything on Tanner yet? Same place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanner*

Claudia

Please send Tanner's info to Dirk's Fund and ask if they can help him.

I don't see any Tanner. Please let Dirk's know.
http://www.dirksfund.com/

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...e-Animal-Shelter-of-St-Joseph-INC/99220621555


----------

